# Thin, long, brown worms in my newly set up tank



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

I have long thin brown worms that have just showed up in my tank. I have no idea what they do but when I first saw it, it resembled a piece of poo. I then poked at it with a glass stick and it buried itself under the sand. After that I looked around my tank and saw 2-3 more of them. What are they and how should I go about getting rid of them? Please help Im worried about my fish.


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

PS, It is a salt water tank that has been set up for around 8 weeks. Just noticed the worms today


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

better hope those are fireworms..or bristleworms


----------

